
GPT-3 pricing for API usage announced to beta users to go in effect from October - hardmaru
https://www.reddit.com/r/GPT3/comments/ikorgs/oa_api_preliminary_beta_pricing_announced/
======
coolspot
Beginning October 1st, 2020

Free tier: 100K tokens

$100/mo tier: 2M tokens, $0.08 per additional 100K tokens

$400/mo tier: 10M tokens, $0.06 per additional 100K tokens

~~~
im3w1l
I hope there will be resellers. There is room for a lot of markup in the small
volume.

~~~
xmprt
Resellers sounds like something that would be explicitly against the terms of
service.

~~~
zaarn
Anyone selling access to a GPT-3 based product will be a reseller, strictly
speaking.

------
renewiltord
Not looking forward to undetectable spam emails. Aaahhh.

On the other hand, maybe Interseller can integrate this and I can send
slightly different emails in a sequence automatically.

~~~
ehsankia
Isn't that the whole point of gating it behind an API?

~~~
dx034
There will always be a spammer with connections to a large company or
university.

~~~
ehsankia
It's not only having the connection, it's that they are presumably able to
audit your usage and reserve the right to cut you off if they find out that
you're using it for something nefarious.

------
aralroca
OpenAI but with propietary code... They don't deserve that name

~~~
otagekki
Training those models are extremely expensive and it's gonna find a way to
recover that cost through one way or another...

~~~
robbyt
The issue here isn't the cost to run the service, it's the name.

An analogy would be a restaurant called "free lunch" that charged money for
lunch because food supplies are expensive.

~~~
emteycz
I thought the model was publicly shown? You can take that and do your own
training and make your own API, right?

~~~
neoncontrails
No. GPT-2 is available to the public, at least up to so many millions of
parameters. GPT-3 has so far been released exclusively to a small number of
beta testers with strict rules on what you can do with it.

~~~
emteycz
Bear with me, I am a ML amateur. What is this then?
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.14165](https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.14165)

------
dgellow
Could someone clarify what exactly are those tokens ?

~~~
winchester6788
Length of given text after encoding it with their BPE. In general, you can
expect it to be 1.2x-2x the len(words) in your text.

------
hardmaru
Screenshot of the pricing grid:
[https://twitter.com/sonnylazuardi/status/1301045589619040256](https://twitter.com/sonnylazuardi/status/1301045589619040256)

------
d--b
is there any non-malignent use case for gpt-3?

~~~
renewiltord
I used talktotransformer.com to write stories for myself. Some of them were
great inspiration material. The bot's pretty good with ideas.

~~~
inetsee
"This demo (talktotransformer) is turned off for the moment." It appears to
have been replaced by [https://inferkit.com/](https://inferkit.com/) . I don't
know how the usage limits for inferkit compare to talktotransformer. The
pricing page can be found here
[https://inferkit.com/pricing](https://inferkit.com/pricing) .

~~~
minimaxir
TalkToTransformers was free when the hardware is really, really expensive to
scale.

------
Roritharr
What's the best way to gain access as an european?

------
brian_herman__
I thought this was openai not AIASS (AI as a service)

------
jgalt212
I propose a new Turing test:

API Fees for GPT3|N < revenue earned from Amazon Turk Hits.

------
simonebrunozzi
It would be really cool if the GPT-3 pricing page was generated with GPT-3 :)

